# Helix and lake master chip



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

My unit at the counsel will not seem to share the Lake master details with the bow and stern units? Am I missing something or is this right. Stinks to have to buy multiple lake master cards when you network the units! I hope it's just user error but I don't think so and hoping one of you could confirm. Thanks

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## head hunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Each unit needs its own Lakemaster card. They do not share unfortunately.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Dang, thank you for confirming

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, Humminbirds only share way points when networked.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Won't they share screens too? Like side imaging? I am a new humminbird guy and noticed that the side imaging on my main unit at the helm is way more crisp and clear then at the bow and stern units. Do you think it is just a setting on my bow and stern units? If they are the same units you would think the image quality would be the same

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

